# Lume Shots



## waikeekee

Let me start.

Lume on 320





































RGDS
WKK

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## ccm123

Nice!


----------



## Synequano

From my various pams


----------



## anabuki




----------



## T1meout

Plain 3,6,9,12 dail looks best.


----------



## Wlover




----------



## Wlover

King of lume brands:

1st: Seiko Marine Master (tunes, especially the emperor tuna)
2nd: Panerai (any models except those with ecru lume)
3rd: Omega PO series


----------



## sonykurniawan

Does this count? Lol
Just kidding.. I gotta take some lume shots now


----------



## waikeekee

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## waikeekee

SubC & 48





































The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## amphibic




----------



## good4nothing




----------



## CrownUp

PAM 572


----------



## waikeekee

@CrownUp

WHOH!

Thanks for the picture. The 572 has got to be one of the best lume available.

Very big, very clear, very sharp, very deatil and very, very nice 

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## P1723

Joining in


----------



## Ekana

Beautiful shots


----------



## capt-dim




----------



## waikeekee

116613LB & 562Q




























The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## waikeekee

SubC




























The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## P1723




----------



## waikeekee

Zero




























The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## busmatt

As we seem to be allowing non Panerai










Quick and dirty shot of the lume on the Meridian MP08










The 9 is lume free as it houses the P/R here showing green, as it's fully wound

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Joukowski

Pam90


----------



## Changstaz

Intense, even in the daytime. Charged in 3 minutes by the sun when I went to get the mail.


----------



## Synequano

JLC NSA


----------



## waikeekee

RGDS
WKK

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## stockae92

this is a lume shot


----------



## Travelller




----------



## waikeekee

176



















The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## anabuki




----------



## dj00tiek




----------



## P1723

Lume during day time


----------



## waikeekee

562 - shots taken after in the sun for several minutes

RGDS
WKK

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## waikeekee

24



















The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Travelller




----------



## DieSkim

Zero day light


----------



## postman10mm




----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P1723

Watching a movie


----------



## sonykurniawan

Making use of baby-sitting time..


----------



## Travelller




----------



## althaur

Some lume shots of my 422.


----------



## Wlover

351


----------



## waikeekee

RGDS
WKK

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## RobDeep




----------



## Synequano

Pam's stablemate from Richemont group


----------



## waikeekee

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## P1723

Sometimes it's green,sometimes it's blue


----------



## P1723

And then green


----------



## nweash




----------



## kur4ki

View attachment 7199810


hmm how do i make it show up?


----------



## daument

Wlover said:


> King of lume brands:
> 
> 1st: Seiko Marine Master (tunes, especially the emperor tuna)
> 2nd: Panerai (any models except those with ecru lume)
> 3rd: Omega PO series


great list ... Have a PO and agree it's very good. My Tudor Pelagos is extremely bright.


----------



## waikeekee

Dug out some old pictures























































RGDS
WKK

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## socialpro

Loving all the lume shots!


----------



## iam7head

Chromalight vs superluminova vs seikobrite(new formula)

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## Zein_Haris

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Wlover

Zein_Haris said:


> Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


441 or tuttonero!


----------



## jasonzhang921

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Zein_Haris

Wlover said:


> 441 or tuttonero!


It's 441 

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Any Guess ?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPfeuffer

My one and only


----------



## jdog19

Very cool on the white face


----------



## Wlover




----------



## benvh

Here's mine:









Ben


----------



## Travelller




----------



## Spunwell

524


----------



## waikeekee

Fully wind this watch on March 21, 2016 @ 1500 (+8 UTC) HRS. I would like to see the watch's P5000 movement's accuracy and duration of power reserve.




























I have used my Apple iPad's clock to synchronized with the watch.

RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## daryn

Q series 2014 Panerai PAM320 - 
116710LN 2010 Rolex GMT master II - 2016 Oris Pro pilot


----------



## waikeekee

RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## kwang411

PAM422 Lume
View attachment 7765450


----------



## Valdore

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sonykurniawan

A lil lume fun


----------



## waikeekee

RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## bigclive2011

Good thread WKK!!

Will post up some of mine when I find a dark room )


----------



## stockae92

No PAM today but a Seiko turtle lume shot


----------



## waikeekee

It's been a while since I last worn this 320





































RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## kur4ki




----------



## 3Peat

292, Seiko Diver, and 118


----------



## waikeekee

Some old pictures, post them before I delete them.





































RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## waikeekee

560



















RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## waikeekee

It is still the 560



















RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## MattyMac




----------



## waikeekee

000



















RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## waikeekee

114



















RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## igory76

Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

176 (一七六)



















RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Vikinguy

104

PAM lume by mjones723, on Flickr


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

It's been a while since, so bump up this thread.  My daily beater the 24 (二十四)




























RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

176



















RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## lopeydeath

305..


----------



## Matt C

317









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Zero, once again.



















RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## waikeekee

福 = Good fortune, happiness or good luck










RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Travelller




----------



## smallappliance

Nice!


----------



## lopeydeath

Travelller said:


>


Looks incredible!


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gerzzzzz

I'm in.


----------



## TripleCalendar




----------



## lopeydeath

TripleCalendar said:


> View attachment 8509770


I really like that.


----------



## dcoy86




----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano




----------



## GX9901

I took a picture of my nightstand a couple of nights ago. My 560 has the strongest lume.








In case anyone is wondering, they are L-R: Breitling Airwolf, Gruppo Gamma, 560, Tudor Black Bay, Omega Planet Ocean


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## waikeekee

560



















RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## spryken

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano

The watch that started all this madness 10 years ago


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## md101010

Lummmmmmme PAM000


----------



## crazyfingers




----------



## Synequano

A blast from the past,loving the lumed inner bezel


----------



## waikeekee

320



















RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Dicedealer7

My new 000









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## timetostart

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Who needs a torch when you have sausage loom???


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## DanielThum

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benvh

Are the hands more blue than the dial? Looks like it in the pic.

Ben



bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 8914922
> 
> 
> Who needs a torch when you have sausage loom???


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

It has been a while,,,,,,,










RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## ramonv




----------



## waikeekee

562










RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## waikeekee

RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## jwillee




----------



## waikeekee

RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## Fomenko

112 & 356 lume pics

View attachment 9357722


----------



## BKCM

423










Sent from my SM-N930F using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## waikeekee

EXP II Polar 16570



















RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## horloge40

Torch!









PAM00112


----------



## OreoGaborio

Ole faithful back from the watchmaker. Somehow the minute hand was just barely catching on the chapter ring.


----------



## waikeekee

499



















RGDS
WKK
The enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## Synequano

Three-three-nine


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OreoGaborio

Loving my new m68. Got it for a SONG off eBay and she just came back from LumTec after a little a tune-up, free of charge.


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

16570




























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

How do you beat a Pam in the lume department?



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Lume in a movie



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

BUMP - 562










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano

Lume in the light


----------



## Tdizle

Starting to feel like Christmas


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Heehee,,,,,,,,, stolen picture of my two favorite brand










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## waikeekee

B U M P



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schussnik

PAM 564



PAM 572


----------



## Tdizle




----------



## waikeekee

B U M P!!!














































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## althaur

232.


----------



## Tdizle

Daytime Lume


----------



## waikeekee

Lume! 16570 Polar vs 116610LN SubC














































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

My awful shiny even in the dark Radiomir



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## waikeekee

24










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mike9999

352

http://i1148.photobucket.com/albums/o570/madcatmkII/IMG_6356_zpsimjvdp0u.jpg


----------



## mike9999

Hmmm let's try this again


----------



## big_slacker

PO 8500, lume even with the lights on.


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sallynstan

Borealis scorpionfish with bgw9!










TagAquagraph!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ramonv




----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tdizle

Contours of the 1950 case ❤


----------



## dimaxxxl

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anabuki




----------



## awu917




----------



## P1723

althaur said:


> 232.


Awesome. Totally


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Really love the lume on Pam's




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

176










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

I have a bunch of divers, and the lume ranges from averAge to Seiko (see what I did there!)........some is just ok for the price point (Sinn) and some expected (Orient).

until now, I had 2 that could truly be called "torch like" - my Ninja Tuna and my Sharkey 45 carbon.

now I have 3!









Going to sound like I am gushing (again), but the PAM lume is on par with these 2 beasts.....
No real science here, held them all in my hand, at the window, as you see them, for a slow count to 10, then into a darkened hallway:


----------



## tfinnan

Decent lume, noticed after walking into my local whiskey bar yesterday.


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jrsdad




----------



## vesire

Here are some from me

black mosnter gen1 with phosporus paracord strap (mymade)


----------



## waikeekee

176










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## crazyfingers

005


----------



## tfinnan

005


----------



## Tdizle




----------



## GeeNoh

Im in... 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyMac




----------



## Maddog1970

292


----------



## Synequano




----------



## Armidoro




----------



## GVC




----------



## GeeNoh

Again









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maz710




----------



## dj00tiek

312


----------



## waikeekee

24



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Guess the models?










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

My 292 and 000


----------



## Tdizle




----------



## Tdizle




----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m630

662 glow


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano

Non Pam today


----------



## William LaRoque

​


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## watchdaddy1

I  LUME



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## waikeekee

William LaRoque said:


> ​


Nice lume but can't say the same with the bracelet. What is this? 328? 352?

Thanks for posting here.

Here is my steel Pam:





















bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 11243274


Nice. 312 is brighter. Font on 372 is nicer. Both awesome watches. Can't wait to see your 687. What's it call? Brown dial?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

The 687 is supposed to represent the Radium faded dials of the early watches, so it fades to brown at the edges from a more Orange in the centre.

I got these off another site, they are not my pics.


----------



## bigclive2011

The green Lume on the 312 is ferocious, but think I like the more subtle brown on the 372.

Guess being an Antique myself I am drawn to older things!!


----------



## Shades372

Quick lume of my 372



















Galaxy S7


----------



## waikeekee

Bump










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Oklahoma

Finally got a decent one of mine with lume.









Sent from my tricorder using Tapatalk.


----------



## waikeekee

Dots and Batons, which is more legible?




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whiskeydevil

My 112 in the car at sunset and in my basement pub with some Lagavulin.


----------



## waikeekee

116610LN



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tdizle

Two tone sub vs Pam312


----------



## anabuki




----------



## gatorguy959

Killer.


----------



## anabuki




----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

320



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jamsie




----------



## jazzbach

Sorry for the blurry pics.


----------



## waikeekee

499



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

116710BLNR



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jamsie




----------



## waikeekee

560



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Gotta change the date to the 1st (116710BLNR & 116610LN)










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tdizle




----------



## EdmundGTP

Tdizle that's a nice shot!

Here's one I grabbed last night, playing with the S8 phone camera. These things are getting damn impressive.


----------



## sicsemperperplexus




----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trhall

176


----------



## waikeekee

Zero










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach

001


----------



## dbtong




----------



## Armidoro

Loving the lume!









Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## Tdizle

Three one two one some 997 GT3 CUP gears


----------



## EdmundGTP

Tdizle said:


> Three one two one some 997 GT3 CUP gears


What kind of strap are we looking at here?


----------



## Jharris888

Beautiful!


----------



## Tdizle

EdmundGTP said:


> What kind of strap are we looking at here?


This is an old BJ straps one from a few years ago. He doesn't make them anymore, he kind of vanished off the earth


----------



## dbtong

Fabulous shot!


Tdizle said:


> Three one two one some 997 GT3 CUP gears


----------



## waikeekee

Humble 24



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timekeeper9

trhall said:


> 176


Nice lume shot


----------



## MrBlahBlah

Pam 574 - trying it on with a NATO!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Whiskeydevil

My 112


----------



## Tdizle

Happy Friday Ristis


----------



## grnamin




----------



## waikeekee

BLNR



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armidoro

Quick lume shot!









Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## MrButterman

Appreciate how the tan lume can give way to this subtle green glow


----------



## waikeekee

562










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

116610LV










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rgarza8

312 lume.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## GX9901

312









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

499










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyMac




----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrButterman

Two-tone


----------



## Maddog1970

292 lume


----------



## Tdizle




----------



## boxterduke

"Mirror mirror on the wall, who's the greatest #pam422 of them all"









Follow me on the gram @boxterduke.watches

Thanks guys


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Southtown57

Tdizle said:


>


Arthur Ravenel Jr Bridge?


----------



## burneyr




----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tdizle

Southtown57 said:


> Arthur Ravenel Jr Bridge?


Yup!


----------



## Southtown57

Tdizle said:


> Yup!


Figured so lol. I live in Mt P but even though I was 99% sure it was, didn't know if another bridge looked like it out west or something lol.


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drogo

Matt C said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice shot, that's a beautiful lume


----------



## vesire

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Armidoro

Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## CrownWheel

Love how bright it is.


----------



## waikeekee

B U M P - 422



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AirKing7

CrownWheel said:


> Love how bright it is.


What a beauty!


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## waikeekee

From outdoor to indoor










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Armidoro

My favourite lume is still from my Pam!









Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## moorflax

Pam112


----------



## waikeekee

232










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

673



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marba

214


----------



## champ13

beautiful


waikeekee said:


> 232
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PsychoKandy

My PAM000

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

champ13 said:


> beautiful


Thanks for the kind words.

To continue,,,,,,,,, Base 47MM vs 44MM lume.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

673










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

560



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mart13

Beautiful lume shot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Walked into the building and this was what I got. I like it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boossard

2201.50









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

422



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

673



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kitan

waikeekee said:


> From outdoor to indoor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's a very bright lume, nice shot


----------



## Pannerup




----------



## cerberus63

Do you think the PAM is easy to pick out?????


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cerberus63

Nice shot waikeekee. I like the way the lume looks on the white face


----------



## soaking.fused

Here's a lume doozy of my beloved Zero (that I foolishly flipped).


----------



## OpulenTimepieces

Stunning!


----------



## Pharm_D

waikeekee said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love this white dial panerai. I'm thinking that this particular model will be my entry in the panerai club

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Pharm_D said:


> I love this white dial panerai. I'm thinking that this particular model will be my entry in the panerai club
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi there. This model has it's attractiveness. I bought it from Milan boutique back in 2014. It's an entry level PANERAI watch. Has most function and it's white.

However, this 499 is obsolete now. It was replaced by the blue small seconds hand model PAM01499 which comes with a newer engine P.9010 which makes the watch a little slimmer. You might wanna consider this model.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pharm_D

waikeekee said:


> Hi there. This model has it's attractiveness. I bought it from Milan boutique back in 2014. It's an entry level PANERAI watch. Has most function and it's white.
> 
> However, this 499 is obsolete now. It was replaced by the blue small seconds hand model PAM01499 which comes with a newer engine P.9010 which makes the watch a little slimmer. You might wanna consider this model.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I will definitely check it out, thank you!

This was taken from the Panerai Instagram page. That blue dial is magnificent










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Pharm_D said:


> I will definitely check it out, thank you!
> 
> This was taken from the Panerai Instagram page. That blue dial is magnificent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, the DUE collection looks very elegant. That said, you seldom or don't associate "elegant" with a PANERAI, right?

About 3 months ago while in Hong Kong. I helped a friend purchased a PAM00676. It is the same as your attached picture but in black sunburst dial. After seeing the watch in person. I can safely say, this due is not for me. The cost aside, I rather stick to a 112 or a 113/114 (White dials) over the due anytime.

I don't like the water resistant or rather the lack of it. It's only 30 meters which means you can't shower with it on or if you are caught in a heavy downpour, you'd ricked getting water into the watch. Spring bars are used to hold the straps, MAN! What's that about? And lastly, snap on case back? That explain the 30 meters water resistance specification.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marba

Three Eight Zero


----------



## Criskoup

%5Burl=https://postimg.org/image/q78zvu3w9/%5D%5Bimg%5Dhttps://s20.postimg.org/ofg10xkjh/IMG_2540.jpg%5B/img%5D%5B/url%5D


----------



## waikeekee

Criskoup said:


> %5Burl=https://postimg.org/image/q78zvu3w9/%5D%5Bimg%5Dhttps://s20.postimg.org/ofg10xkjh/IMG_2540.jpg%5B/img%5D%5B/url%5D


Let me repost your image. Just download Tapatalk on your smartphone or tablet and you can post image freely.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Criskoup

Thanks !


----------



## vesire

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armidoro

Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## sauuce

Is the ecru lume generally a bit dimmer?


----------



## waikeekee

@sauuce

IMO - Ecru and the green superluminova is the same but the green lume last a longer time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano

Based on my experience after being charged,the (early) ecru is dimmer by a bit whereas the newer ecru is more dim (I'm comparing 339M,372N and 441O) however they don't last that long as stated above...the light green lume do last longer,even on older models (I'm comparing those three against 111E painted,219M and 177O sandwich)


----------



## sauuce

Synequano said:


> Based on my experience after being charged,the (early) ecru is dimmer by a bit whereas the newer ecru is more dim (I'm comparing 339M,372N and 441O) however they don't last that long as stated above...the light green lume do last longer,even on older models (I'm comparing those three against 111E painted,219M and 177O sandwich)


I see. With that said, do you prefer ecru? I myself am still on the fence about it even on my own 372P

Sent from my SM-N920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano

I prefer light green lume,my latest pam purchase was 368 as it has that coupled with 47mm Titanium case and 8 days movt...a complete combination for my preference....


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Friend's pictures - at a mini gathering




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OpulenTimepieces

Armidoro said:


> Sent from my Galaxy S8


Insane lume shots!


----------



## champ13

Nice lume shot great watch 


waikeekee said:


> Friend's pictures - at a mini gathering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sorry for the lousy photo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela

Love at first bright


----------



## waikeekee

562



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sauuce

waikeekee said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Titanium Panerai look fkn amazing... my gf likes the simple titanium models more than anything i own

(Lume shot of my new-to-me 190 coming)

Sent from my SM-N920S using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

sauuce said:


> Titanium Panerai look fkn amazing... my gf likes the simple titanium models more than anything i own
> 
> (Lume shot of my new-to-me 190 coming)
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920S using Tapatalk


But still, none of my beats the JLC 190. Can't wait to see it on your wrist.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sauuce

waikeekee said:


> But still, none of my beats the JLC 190. Can't wait to see it on your wrist.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Here she is. Honestly she's in such good shape that I'm reluctant to wear her out...

The JLC 190 is nice but i think its due for some lubes hahaha









Sent from my SM-N920S using Tapatalk


----------



## Micro

OreoGaborio said:


> Loving my new m68. Got it for a SONG off eBay and she just came back from LumTec after a little a tune-up, free of charge.


When it comes to lume, LumTec is the best in the business. Not only do their watches glow brightly, they glow that way for far longer then any other watch I've seen to date. And they last all night. Which is something I wish I could claim. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sauuce

I forgot to post the most important lume shot on mine 

She glowslike a torch










Sent from my SM-N920S using Tapatalk


----------



## Criskoup

Hello fellows !
pam 320!


----------



## Criskoup

Second try


----------



## Rhorya

My Aquadive 500m has amazing lume!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vesire

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

vesire said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! Nice, what watch is it?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire

waikeekee said:


> Wow! Nice, what watch is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks , its maranez rawai










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

@vesire

Thanks for the info. It is really nice.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## al358

Gorgeous shots 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OpulenTimepieces

This has to be by far one of the best lume shots I have taken of my PAM!


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

六七三 (673)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhis54

Not too happy with my 1305

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

I'll play, sorry it's not a Pam guys









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

alex79 said:


> I'll play, sorry it's not a Pam guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Hey! The thread is titled "Lume Shots" all watches are welcome.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mattya56

PAM512 in low light.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Friend's contribution










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

562Q



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huttfuzz

111









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

In and outdoor









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

alex79 said:


> In and outdoor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Very nice. Looks like an Asian city in the background. I am still waiting for your Rollies lume pictures.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Took it out for lume shot




























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

waikeekee said:


> Very nice. Looks like an Asian city in the background. I am still waiting for your Rollies lume pictures.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Jakarta indeed... Thanks for the kind words =)

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

alex79 said:


> Jakarta indeed... Thanks for the kind words =)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


So near and yet so far. It has been 14 months since I last visited Jakarta. Please give me a shout when you come up north, you should know where I am talking about.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sauuce

alex79 said:


> Jakarta indeed... Thanks for the kind words =)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


 sweet! I'm in Jakarta like once a month! I stay near north Jakarta usually

Sent from my SM-N920L using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

B U M P










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## waikeekee

From the outdoors to the indoors










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_Me6777

562 Lume


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

422










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lilbrief35

Awesome thread !


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano




----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socciomz

That 8 day :0


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armidoro

From my new addition!









Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## LCandela




----------



## anabuki




----------



## Watch_Me6777

Love a good daytime Lume


----------



## waikeekee

562










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

422



















Even the power reserve hand in the back has lume! 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## champ13

nice shot


waikeekee said:


> 562
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Pam380


----------



## mookroch




----------



## greo




----------



## Onceuponatim3

1312









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92

zero lume shot


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## greenk

Armidoro said:


> From my new addition!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S8


That's a bright lume


----------



## Armidoro

greenk said:


> That's a bright lume


 I know! I have another iwc but the lume is not that bright. Really love this one!

Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## Armidoro

Lume shot of my current collection!









Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## stockae92

Tuna SBBN033


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JS3

waikeekee said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Very nice. It's pics like these that make me wanna re-lume my Exp II. :-(


----------



## JS3




----------



## psamw




----------



## waikeekee

SubC



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Superluminova vs Chromalight - Which is preferred?




























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

562



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dwaym0




----------



## BigBlackClock

very nice any one have lume shot of pam01000 ?


----------



## Synequano

Pam 1000 will have the same lumeshot as 000 as it has similar dial and hands lume combination


----------



## elchicomalo

562Q


----------



## LCandela




----------



## joespeed29

what an amazing thread.. i knew i shouldnt have waltzed in here.. great stuff..


----------



## Onceuponatim3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

waikeekee said:


> 562
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Love that strap on that watch!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## waikeekee

MOV said:


> Love that strap on that watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


You should get several. It is most affordable and reasonably priced canvas strap available. Made by Jose Maria Aguilar. You can find him on Facebook or this: http://cbstraps.blogspot.com.es/ or his email: [email protected] (l is L) which is also his PayPal address.

One canvas strap of his is about €48.00

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

422



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TrueOpusX

Pam 424








Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

114










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dbtong

waikeekee said:


> 114
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


How do you take these bright lume shots in a not-so-dark room?


----------



## waikeekee

dbtong said:


> How do you take these bright lume shots in a not-so-dark room?


You just have to "charge" the watches' lume with a UV or LED torchlight. I am using a LED. The room is only lit with a 7 watt (energy saving) PLC table lamp.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano

Good ol' 345


----------



## Onceuponatim3

waikeekee said:


> 114
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Wow , Xmas lights this early in the year.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Stolen picture from Facebook - Singapore Watch Appreciation Group (SWAG)










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onceuponatim3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oklahoma

PO Deep Black









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

PAM00024



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

BUMP - 499 with dotted lume










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Again - 499










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onceuponatim3

PO ceramic Master chronometer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

In a Cinema watching The Hurricane Heist



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

560










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Stolen pictures. May the watch gods forgive me.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dbtong

512


----------



## stockae92




----------



## anabuki




----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Stolen picture yet again










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Bad habits are hard to kick, stolen pictures again,,,,,,



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

More stolen pictures,,,,,



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## undonewatches

Sharing this FULL LUME shot of our UNDONE AQUA Diver


----------



## waikeekee

560



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ratven

Nice!


waikeekee said:


> Stolen picture from Facebook - Singapore Watch Appreciation Group (SWAG)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head

Chromalight, Lumibright and good old c3

Brightest one from the bunch? The Seiko 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head

New dial on the zero


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## DutchMartin

Oh wow, that looks bad in an awesome way!



waikeekee said:


> More stolen pictures,,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## waikeekee

Stolen picture - 216570 EXPII Black










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Ceramic 292


----------



## carlhaluss

First lume shot with my 00562. Unfortunately, I was unable to still get the sandwich dial model:


----------



## waikeekee

Borrowed picture.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Another borrowed picture










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

This shot after coming inside the house:


----------



## anabuki




----------



## waikeekee

116610LV - It's 2 years old and yet so bright



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## waikeekee

Borrowed picture of a Seiko tuna



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Q562










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MannyMann

My beloved PAM 233

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

560



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## wellhouse

looks like you could run a power station on that!



Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 13183921


----------



## wellhouse

looks like you could run a power station on that!



Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 13183921


----------



## waikeekee

232










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juan Luis




----------



## waikeekee

499



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## taylorpt18




----------



## oreo931

Juan Luis said:


>


Gotta love that dayglow


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## robsmck

231









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

673










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

116710BLNR










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robsmck

231









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## iam7head

Can tell the panerai from a mile away

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimdog

That lume though...


----------



## waikeekee

Stolen picture










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt5




----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

More stolen pictures



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## waikeekee

carlhaluss said:


>


An extremely big congrats to your 3rd Panerai and hopefully, many more down the line. Good for you, showing no restraint. 720 is a great buy being a special edition and all.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

waikeekee said:


> An extremely big congrats to your 3rd Panerai and hopefully, many more down the line. Good for you, showing no restraint. 720 is a great buy being a special edition and all.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks, waikeekee. I did a lot of research on this watch, and Panerai history, before deciding. For me, this is the ultimate Panerai, without going true vintage. I really don't know what I would do next, if I ever decide on another model. I will do an "incoming" as well, pretty detailed. Even the box on this one is a treasure trove of special things, and I don't think I ever saw a review on the presentation before. It is so excellent, it must be revealed!:-!
Cheers,
Carl


----------



## waikeekee

It's time,,,,,,,










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss

PAM 720


----------



## Synequano




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dredzz




----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## robsmck

231









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM




----------



## vesire

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

vesire said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Holy brightest luminous! This has got to be the brightest I have seen. Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

carlhaluss said:


>


This is extremely bright lume too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robsmck

Clubbing...









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## 4jamie

Fortis


----------



## anabuki




----------



## carlhaluss

anabuki said:


> View attachment 13432379


Wow! You certainly don't need a night light!


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## waikeekee

Another stolen picture










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

422










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

BLNR vs SubC LN



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano

Pam 368


----------



## Armidoro

Bronze Big Pilot and Royal Oak reporting in!









Sent from my Galaxy S9+


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Robertoni

robsmck said:


> 231
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Great shot


----------



## Synequano




----------



## dredzz

View attachment rad.jpg


----------



## waikeekee

Q562










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune

New Superluminova X1 grade in action:


----------



## waikeekee

More stolen pictures.




























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Incompass

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Borrowed picture










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Stolen photos



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

More borrowed photos














































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeRock71




----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano




----------



## waikeekee

Borrowed pix










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## waikeekee

More stolen pictures




































































































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Borrowed










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano




----------



## JoeRock71

My 233:


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## waikeekee

Borrowed pictures





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jupera2005

Breitling SO








Enviado desde mi H3113 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano




----------



## JoeRock71




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## LCandela

Bbgmt


----------



## waikeekee

Stolen pictures



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano

368


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## anabuki

View attachment 13770829


----------



## 93 Honda Civic

anabuki said:


> View attachment 13770829
> 
> 
> View attachment 13770831


Which Orient is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martintyler

I took these the other day...

PAM 663








PAM 375








PAM 1389








https://www.instagram.com/martintylerwatches/


----------



## carlhaluss

martintyler said:


> I took these the other day...
> 
> PAM 663
> View attachment 13773293
> 
> 
> PAM 375
> View attachment 13773297
> 
> 
> PAM 1389
> View attachment 13773299
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/martintylerwatches/


Beautiful photos!


----------



## carlhaluss

PAM 562


----------



## eonflux

martintyler said:


> I took these the other day...
> 
> PAM 663
> View attachment 13773293
> 
> 
> PAM 375
> View attachment 13773297
> 
> 
> PAM 1389
> View attachment 13773299
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/martintylerwatches/


Wow!
Spectacular pics!


----------



## eonflux

martintyler said:


> I took these the other day...
> 
> PAM 663
> View attachment 13773293
> 
> 
> PAM 375
> View attachment 13773297
> 
> 
> PAM 1389
> View attachment 13773299
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/martintylerwatches/


Wow!
Spectacular pics!


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Arclite

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arclite

Arclite said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry - wrong thread 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Arclite said:


> Sorry - wrong thread
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why wrong thread? As long as it is luminous shot, then all are welcome.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Stolen pictures.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Another stolen picture










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki

93 Honda Civic said:


> Which Orient is that?


FEM75005R9








Rgds


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Arclite

All good, I thought thread was PANERAI specific. Thanks!



waikeekee said:


> Why wrong thread? As long as it is luminous shot, then all are welcome.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 93 Honda Civic

anabuki said:


> FEM75005R9
> View attachment 13805671
> 
> 
> Rgds


Thanks!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## waikeekee

A picture from a friend










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT

Deleted


----------



## will70

Toronto Raptors won and now off to bed. 









Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## waikeekee

More borrowed lume shots,,,





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano




----------



## waikeekee

Another picture from a friend










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

From the same friend as the above picture










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sebast975

Sinn 556i


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Zenith Pilot Big Date Special


----------



## bazza.

My 177 


My Seiko Tuna's




Batman 


DSSD


----------



## waikeekee

@bazza

Welcome to this thread. Thanks for sharing. Please continue to share from time to time.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## YoureTerrific




----------



## bazza.

My old Rolex Sub LV aka Kermit


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## watchimus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

More borrowed pictures,,,,,,,



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amikee




----------



## michelesanctis




----------



## waikeekee

Just stole this picture










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## arijitdutta23

Good old eskie!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Collected this PAM00599 on behalf of a friend.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

A friend's 424










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cosmorgraph

The 176


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## kenyo041

My 510 on the plane to Pennsylvania to attend interviews and testing for watchmaking school. 









Sent from my SM-J710MN using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Picture is from Panerai Central










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Panerol Forte

waikeekee said:


> Picture is from Panerai Central
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Wow! Amazing picture!... That's a professional quality picture... Keep those photos coming :-!


----------



## waikeekee

Borrowed picture










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

More borrowed picture










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano




----------



## waikeekee

A friend's 1312










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpoehler

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

More are getting in lume shots, got this photo off a FB group










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

My humble G series 16570 polar










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano




----------



## Panerol Forte

The picture was taken today, and the date is wrong! Mea culpa! I forgot to put it on the winder, and I was in a hurry to leave my house this morning..


----------



## waikeekee

Photo from a friend










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

My Q562 - it's already 5 years old and yet, still so bright










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dr3ws




----------



## Panerol Forte




----------



## H.Haq

FOr a 5 year old watch that's super bright


----------



## anabuki




----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## waikeekee

Tudor vs Rolex



















Above pictures were stolen 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Borrowed pictures



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

More borrowed picture



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Not mine 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## strix




----------



## strix

double post


----------



## Rledwards25

Breitling lume shot









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## waikeekee

Not mine 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## waikeekee

Another borrowed picture










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Friend's contributions




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## strix




----------



## waikeekee

Another stolen picture










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Loaned pictures




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Even more borrowed pictures,,,,,,,





































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheOak215

Shaky but mine...


----------



## strix




----------



## Synequano

My shaky pic


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Borrowed this picture










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## strix




----------



## Panerol Forte

strix said:


>


Your pictures are amazing! Thank you for sharing and keep posting :-!

What camera do you use? (I know, the camera is just a tool..)


----------



## strix

Panerol Forte said:


> Your pictures are amazing! Thank you for sharing and keep posting :-!
> 
> What camera do you use? (I know, the camera is just a tool..)


It's Canon 800D and two amateur lenses. But as you know, the most important is to have an idea and a lot experiments with lights, reflections and shadows


----------



## Panerol Forte

strix said:


> It's Canon 800D and two amateur lenses. But as you know, the most important is to have an idea and a lot experiments with lights, reflections and shadows


Thanks for your response.. Seeing some very nice watch pictures on this forum inspired me and led me to experiment a little bit. As you mentioned it, the hardest is finding the idea.. I also discovered the importance of lighting, it's amazing the variations one get's just by moving the light source around.. I have been using my S8 phone till now, but I intend to start using a camera. My best one till now is this one:


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## vesire

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

More stolen pictures



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Credit to Colin Bradley, taken from P.Com










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stevencjain

waikeekee said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great pic


----------



## waikeekee

@stevencjain

Thanks for the compliment. Means a lot 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## strix




----------



## waikeekee

Taken from FB group Singapore Rolex Club










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## waikeekee

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14109653


How young is this Seiko? It is very bright.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Credit to Alfonso Him (Rolex Collectors World)



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Taken from FB group - French Paneristi










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Borrowed picture from France Paneristi










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DripCassanova

PAM 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armidoro

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

⚫⚫










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## waikeekee

A friend's (Shaun Chan) 721. Such a beautiful watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

A few stolen pictures




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya

Great lume, lousy camera operator.


----------



## waikeekee

Kampfschwimmer wannabe (232 on a 3646 style strap)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Panerai sausage Lume, second only to Seiko monsters in the watch world IMO.


----------



## waikeekee

Faint lume on a very basic 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dredzz

PAM 610 after only 2mn outside in the sun.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Karlisnet

Green or Blue?


----------



## stockae92




----------



## Edgenumber

I see some panerai lume shot coming out quite blue. Is that because of the camera? I tought that panerai always had green lume? Well maybe not the submerseble line, but certainly the Radiomir and Luminor lines.


----------



## krisp1




----------



## waikeekee

Edgenumber said:


> I see some panerai lume shot coming out quite blue. Is that because of the camera? I tought that panerai always had green lume? Well maybe not the submerseble line, but certainly the Radiomir and Luminor lines.


Let's see them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karlisnet

krisp1 said:


>


Spectacular!


----------



## stockae92




----------



## Sugman

mis-post


----------



## waikeekee

Credit to Howard Tang










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Credit to Douglas Wright-Meyer










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

Same watch different circa










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mystro

Pam 661 Carbotech


----------



## waikeekee

belongs to a friend and it's newly acquired. Can't believe this watch is 14 years old.





















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

My aces of base










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92

PAM 510


----------



## Synequano

Loving the fiddy configuration,visible 3-6-9-12 and seconds subdial


----------



## kenng012

waikeekee said:


> belongs to a friend and it's newly acquired. Can't believe this watch is 14 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


14 Years??? Wow.


----------



## wristplug




----------



## bigclive2011

No charge required.


----------



## waikeekee

WKK


----------



## stockae92




----------



## waikeekee

& 



















WKK


----------



## waikeekee

Contributions from friends









































































WKK


----------



## waikeekee

WKK


----------



## waikeekee

673










WKK


----------



## Dragonspridenyc

Panerai 111

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karlisnet

waikeekee said:


> Same watch different circa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice pict side by side!. Blue for me


----------



## laza80

.


----------



## timastyle

My 183


----------



## dredzz




----------



## waikeekee

116613LB










WKK


----------



## Drudge




----------



## dron_jones

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonskinner

372 under the stars









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

WKK


----------



## Axlwatches

PAM 510


----------



## Axlwatches

Drudge said:


>


 DAMN THAT IS GORGEOUS


----------



## JLTimepieceCollection

UN


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## nobbylon

The lume is actually green but the iphone turns it a nice shade of blue! This has turned out to be my favorite watch.


----------



## waikeekee

A friend's PAM00252 AKTOS










WKK


----------



## marba




----------



## strix




----------



## Synequano

Older arktos (092)


----------



## waikeekee

It has been a while since my last contribution










WKK


----------



## waikeekee

232










WKK


----------



## waikeekee

562










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watagump




----------



## deepsea03

Artsy lume


----------



## waikeekee

Again, 562










WKK


----------



## waikeekee

Humble 24










WKK


----------



## waikeekee

116610LV










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## YoureTerrific

111


----------



## geekycabdriver

Pam244


----------



## vesire

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watagump

How about a little on the winder Lume shot?


----------



## geekycabdriver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geekycabdriver

not a Pam but it's lume shot and I love lume shot!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

562










WKK


----------



## waikeekee

24










WKK


----------



## Watagump

Battle of the Lumes, I might give the Panny a slight edge, lol.


----------



## geekycabdriver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

WKK


----------



## waikeekee

BLNR










WKK


----------



## waikeekee

PAM00024










WKK


----------



## waikeekee

A friend's picture.










WKK


----------



## James Russle

000


----------



## Synequano




----------



## Manstrom




----------



## Manstrom

Awesome lume, through sandwich dial.


----------



## dandigangi

L U M E


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## waikeekee

PAM00562










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bjlev

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rewind




----------



## waikeekee

BLNR










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

24










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

562










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSacredSoul




----------



## waikeekee

Stolen photo










WKK


----------



## India Whiskey Charlie




----------



## Armidoro

India Whiskey Charlie said:


>


Damn that's sexy!

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Armidoro

Some lume shots




















Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

116610LN










WKK


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## waikeekee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## danimal107

dandigangi said:


> View attachment 14683527
> 
> 
> L U M E


That 88 shot is fantastic... I need to get one.


----------



## waikeekee

Stolen pictures,,,,










WKK


----------



## Paneraiguy1

My Panerai 111 vs my Tudor Black Bay

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waikeekee

562










WKK


----------



## sf16

...and the lume actually lasts for quite sometime.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano




----------



## dredzz

View attachment lum.jpg


----------



## shockunit

Wow, awesome lume!


----------



## Friday




----------



## Haf

422 lume


----------



## Dr4

Anyone have a lume shot of the Panerai Sealand model (any of them)? I am intrigued by that watch but of course want to know everything about it as it would be a hefty purchase for me.


----------



## josherau

kwang411 said:


> PAM422 Lume
> View attachment 7765450


What's the best way to make a Luke shot?


----------

